# Gen 3 Slide lock bar spring



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

I have a similar message posted in the Glock general section but I believe it belongs here. I recently changed the slide lock bar on my Glock 19 Gen3 (California) pistol. The spring does not look like that illustrated in the Glock literature. The long end (the captured end) is not straight. It has a bend to the outside at the end of that straight section. My gun is only a year or so old, I purchased it new in California. Is this a gen 5 spring? Should I replace it? I am concerned.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

We can close this. I have had the pistol at the range where another and I have fired many rounds each with absolutely no problem. I have ordered a spare spring. It is probably the cheapest part in the 
Glock. But I probably will never use it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Glad you were able to solve your problem. A friend of mine has a Gen 3 in .40 S&W, and the very first magazine he shot through it, the recoil spring broke. A fluke I guess, because he has had that pistol for quite some time now, and the replacement spring is doing fine.


----------

